# Wild story I saw on another forum....



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Found this on another forum, and copied it to post here - pretty wild stuff:
----------------

_Well, maybe not my life, but it sure saved me from getting sliced in half and going to the hospital.

I carry two Glock 19s in CQC Serpa holsters under a sports coat while at work. One over each hip. I was working at a client's site today, and they are installing a new roof. It's a 2 story building, the the metal R-panels are about 35' long, and are pretty heavy. They're also rasor sharp on all the edges.

I decided to head out for lunch, and walked out the front door, through the yellow caution tape corridor set up guide people through the work area, and had almost cleared the tape when I heard a lot of yelling - and a strange sound I didn't recognise - behind and above me. The strange sound was one of the panels sliding off the roof! I turned a little left and looked over my shoulder just in time to see it and yank my arm UP out of the way, but the sheet of steel caught me full in the hip - or it would have, if the Glock wasn't there. The steel sliced through my jacked through the CQC holster, and was stopped by the slide.

In the process, the mass of the sheet slammed me into the ground - and I'm not a little guy - and pinned me there until the roofers managed to get the sheet off of me. The CQC holster kept the sheet from sliding up my body as the other end slid down the wall. It's a good thing my leather belt has webbing reinforcement. They pulled the sheet off me, and the foreman was saying, "We need an ambulance..." into his cell phone. I stood up and said, "Why do you need an ambulance? Is somebody hurt?"

He looked at me and said, "You're cut! You're cut!", and he pulled up my jacket as if to see how bad it was, and he stopped short and just stood there. I pulled the gun out and said, "It's a good thing I carry this for protection." (There is a pretty good gauge in the slide, but it's really just cosmetic. The gun is fine.) I put the gun back and stuck my hand in the hole in my jacket and said, "The next time you guys are going to put a hole in my jacket, try to do it while I'm not wearing it."

He was so relieved that he started to faint and had to sit down on the ground.

I was pretty aggravated about it until the owner of the roofing company showed up and fired the whole crew. Now I feel bad about it. Not as bad as they do, I'm sure.

Feelings aside, I'm really glad I was wearing both guns._


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Quite a story. Sure a + for carrying a gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

if I were that guy, I'd go buy 2 more Glock 19's and carry 4 from now on :smt043 :smt043 :smt043 :smt043 :smt043


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

WOW!!!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Awesome! That guy needs to buy a lottery ticket right away!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Awesome! That guy needs to buy a lottery ticket right away!


I think I'd find a priest to bless that gun


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like a glocktalk story to me. :-D Wearing 2 glocks on each hip? Is this like the new urban cowboy look? None the less, interesting story.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maser said:


> Sounds like a glocktalk story to me. :-D Wearing 2 glocks on each hip? Is this like the new urban cowboy look? None the less, interesting story.


No, I didn't find it on Glocktalk, believe it or not...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Maser said:


> Sounds like a glocktalk story to me. :-D Wearing 2 glocks on each hip? Is this like the new urban cowboy look? None the less, interesting story.





shipwreck said:



> I carry two Glock 19s in CQC Serpa holsters under a sports coat while at work.*One over each hip.*


When you read it, it is interesting. True or not I don't know, but interesting.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Shipwreck, what would have happened if it had been two P99"s?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Shipwreck, what would have happened if it had been two P99"s?


Man, if it had been two P99s he was carrying, that metal would have just bounced off the guy and shot back up onto the roof. Then, when he turned around to wonder what the "bump" was, he would have saw five $100 bills just laying on the ground.... :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking.


Yepp - then he would have taken the $500 he found, plus the cash donations from the roofing workers, and he would have went and purchased another P99 :-D


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Shipwreck, what would have happened if it had been two P99"s?
> ...


If it had been two M&P 's the metal would have bounced off the gun and disintegrated into a trillion pieces. Then he would have turned around to discovered 10,000 solid gold bars being polished by an unarmed Osama Bin Laden. :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

But then he would hve woken up, and realized it was all a nightmare, and he would have cuddled with his P99 and went back to sleep :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I think I'm gonna' be sick. :smt078


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> But then he would hve woken up, and realized it was all a nightmare, and he would have cuddled with his P99 and went back to sleep :-D


You got me beat. I don't show my firearms that kind of love. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, U missed the part of the story when he wakes up the next day and his P99 drives him to work :-D


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Hey, U missed the part of the story when he wakes up the next day and his P99 drives him to work :-D


My M&P woke me up this morning, made me breakfast, gave me a foot massage, then while sitting in my backyard brought me a Shiner and a Cohiba, and is so accurate it lit my cigar from 25 yards away blidfolded.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, but afterwards, it was killed by a renegade P99 mysteriously hired to sabotage other S&W brands


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

But final vengence will be mine says the Lord, as the M&P sits in his right hand.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Haha. Sorry - read my 2nd tagline :-D


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

God created the p99 for man as a great companion. He made the M&P for himself. And as a sign of the end of times has released it's greatness to the world for the righteous to wield. 

Maximo 122:35


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I guess we got to start another topic called "Gun Religion". Not really.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maximo said:


> God created the p99 for man as a great companion. He made the M&P for himself. And as a sign of the end of times has released it's greatness to the world for the righteous to wield.
> 
> Maximo 122:35


Your Gun Bible has a misprint  :-D


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

:-D


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Well God first created the 1911 and when he saw man was not happy with perfection he gave them other crud to tinker with :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

scooter said:


> Well God first created the 1911 and when he saw man was not happy with perfection he gave them other crud to tinker with :-D :-D :-D :-D


I like that scooter...... :-D :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I used to be a 1911 fiend. What was irritating was that I shot the P99 better than a $1200 TRP I used to have. Sorry, I'll take the P99/SW99. I don't see any point on spending any more money on a gun anymore...


----------

